# Miss Snooks the friendly fox who has her own one-bedroom flat, complete with TV and a



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

:whistling2:****By The DailyMail***.......*Pictured: Miss Snooks the friendly fox who has her own one-bedroom flat, complete with TV and a three-piece suite | Mail Online:no1:

*Pictured: Miss Snooks the friendly fox who has her own one-bedroom flat, complete with TV and a three-piece suite*

The closest most of us get to a fox is when we spot one under the garden shed or rummaging in our bins. 

Steve Edgington, however, has a daily brush with one - because it has moved into his home. 

The vixen, Miss Snooks, was taken into Mr Edgington's pet shop as a ten-day-old cub after being found seemingly abandoned by her family six years ago. 

Enlarge  
Play time for the six-year-old fox in her flat provided by kind hearted animal lovers Steve and Nola Edgington
Since then, she has resisted all attempts to reintroduce her to the wild, returning through the catflap, and is instead content to live in Mr Edgington's one-bedroom flat above the shop in Ditchling, East Sussex. 

Mr Edgington, 56, and his wife Nola, 55, have equipped the flat with a lair made of cardboard boxes and duvets. 

They say Miss Snooks enjoys listening to Radio 2, and gets on with their other pets, a dog and three cats.











Miss Snooks in the couple's kitchen
She spends most of her day on the sofa before tucking into her favourite food, chicken cooked in honey, and dried cat food washed down with half a cup of coffee.
The RSPCA advises against keeping foxes in domestic settings and Mr Edgington agrees that looking after Miss Snooks, including taking her for late-night walks to avoid confrontation with unfamiliar dogs, is almost a full-time job.
But he added: 'I see it as fate. She has changed my life for ever. She is a beautiful animal who is incredibly loyal. 










Domesticated: Miss Snooks enjoys a spot of television
'She considers us as Mum and Dad because we brought her up. She goes mad when she sees us.'
Foxes are predominantly wild animals who generally live between two and three years but can survive for up to 10. They are normally extremely wary of humans.
Scientists in Russia have been conducting tests for 50 years attempting to tame the silver fox and their research has revealed some become dog-like in their behaviour, putting their ears down and wagging their tails when happy.


Enlarge  
Miss Snooks was taken in six years ago by animal lover Steve Edgington and his wife Nola









Miss Snooks curls up in her 'lair' of blankets
An RSPCA spokesperson said: 'Even the most experienced fox experts have failed to keep the animals successfully in captivity; adult foxes tend to become very destructive and difficult to keep.

'Because they have been in captivity the foxes are unable to fend for themselves and cannot be released back into the wild.'


*:whistling2:***By The DailyMail***.......*Pictured: Miss Snooks the friendly fox who has her own one-bedroom flat, complete with TV and a three-piece suite | Mail Online:no1:

----What are your opinions of this, 
do you think its cruel?
 Or do you think they did the right thing? 
Imo I think they have done a great job and should try find a male to breed her with.: victory:


----------



## Leon100 (Feb 16, 2009)

I think they need to clean there sink!


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Cue all the "awwwww! I want one of those, where can I get one?" threads.


----------



## EmeraldSapphirez (Jan 13, 2009)

She's so beautiful.


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

Leon100 said:


> I think they need to clean there sink!


 :lol2: true


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

Leon100 said:


> I think they need to clean there sink!


ha i was thinking that


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Leon100 said:


> I think they need to clean there sink!


Agreed :2thumb: Is that egg stains in there? :blush:


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Who in their right minds gives an animal coffee???


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Beautiful Fox but its a shame they didnt hand her over to a Wildlife rescue when they first found her so she could have gone back to the wild


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

She is very beautiful, we get a lot of foxes round here and they will just stare at you, it is worrying how they are so habituated to humans these days, I always fear that I'll come across a dead one in the road outside my house. I wouldn't like that much.

Edit- I agree with the sink comments, thats raw.


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

last year i came across a dead fox on a path  it had been shot and its tail was skinned ---- F:censor:ing gypsies:devil:


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

I can understand the appeal of wanting to keep a fox as a pet, as they are beautiful creatures and I don't believe they deserve their bad reputation as pests.

Yes, a fox will kill a coop full of chickens, but you cannot blame a wild animal for taking advantage of an easy meal! If somebody put a plate of your favourite food in front of you and said 'Eat up, it's on the house' you wouldn't turn your nose up would you? And to be honest, people that keep chickens and rabbits etc should make more effort to ensure they are kept in fox-proof enclosures and sheds, as any responsible animal owner has a moral obligation to preserve their safety.

Anyway, as for this particular fox, she looks happy and healthy, although I'm not that impressed with her dietary habits. I think the couple should be allowed to keep her as changing her lifestyle now would be cruel, but I would suggest they take a trip to a zoo or wildlife park to discuss Miss Snooks' diet and nutritional requirements with the wolf/carnivore keepers, and change what they feed her accordingly.


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm not sure a fox diet would be the same as wolves. They aren't canines, but in fact vulpines, which I'm sure all of you know already!!


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Talk To The Animals said:


> I'm not sure a fox diet would be the same as wolves. They aren't canines, but in fact vulpines, which I'm sure all of you know already!!


Yes but their nutritional requirements wouldn't be too dissimilar as they are both dog-like omnivores (not carnivores as a lot of people think - felines are obligate carnivores) that feed on whole carcass prey. In the wild foxes and wolves eat all parts of the prey including the viscera, which is where they get a lot of their essential amino acids and fat-soluble vitamins from. Unless Miss Snooks is being given a broad spectrum supplement with her chicken its unlikely she's getting the full complement of nutrients she needs.


----------



## dave28 (Jun 19, 2008)

she even made it on the news tonight lol, any of you in the southern region who didn't see meridian tonight, bless her, she was abit camera shy!


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

IMO they have done a cracking job, I think they should sort her dietary requirements out though, but at six years of age they are doing something right. Well done to them I say. She is a beutiful looking animal :flrt:


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

They *must* be doing something right, because she looks to be in beautiful health and relaxed and happy.


----------



## DCsnake_charmer (Mar 11, 2009)

Leon100 said:


> I think they need to clean there sink!


LMAO...I was thinking the same thing. But the fox is cute. I wouldnt mind having one.


----------



## DCsnake_charmer (Mar 11, 2009)

by the way, I dont know if I would give a fox coffee. They are already hyper


----------



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

Round us we have Fox's rabbit's lodes of them bat's and deer also we have birds of pray frogs and some newts but yeah the fox is my most love of our reguler visters


----------



## Hopeinthedark (Aug 16, 2008)

I look after three foxes at a private collection, two of which we reared from cubs, when we had them in the house - I just wonder if they've had her scent glands removed, because otherwise their home must REEK! Whether or not she's toilet trained...

They are gorgeous animals though, such characters.


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

Doogerie said:


> Round us we have Fox's rabbit's lodes of them bat's and deer also we have birds of pray frogs and some newts but yeah the fox is my most love of our reguler visters


 lucky u, all i have near this house is people, dogs, cats and the occasional black bird. but then theres loads of random red kites :lol2:


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

*fantastic fox*

does it really matter about the sink wot there have done is amazing 6 years old is great for a fox i mean come on scientist couldnt tame the fox and too old people have i do agree its ashame there never took her to a wildlife rescue but there have done a wonderfull job xx: victory:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Talk To The Animals said:


> I'm not sure a fox diet would be the same as wolves. They aren't canines, but in fact vulpines, which I'm sure all of you know already!!


Wolf is of the genus-(canis) and the fox is of the genus-(vulpes).But both are of the family-(canidae) a fox will eat everything a a wolf eat and viceversa.Just the big stuff a fox only eats if already dead.And a wolf can catch it own.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Very nice.
"Now release the Hounds.." :lol2:


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

She is so cute, iWhen we go night fishing in the summer teres a fox that comes down to the water probably hunting for rats, well he used to stay well away from us but gradualy came closer and closer, till in the end he comes round the back of us and just lies there, but if you move he runs off, i mean he gets so close if you turned round and reached out you could probably touch him, we even give him a name "Frank" lol.


----------



## sidthesnake (Mar 6, 2009)

gazz said:


> fox only eats if already dead.And a wolf can catch it own.


Codswallop my friend.Most foxes live on a diet of earthworms which can make up 80% of thier daily intake....but they'll quite readilly kill and eat a wide range of quarry..Town foxes scavange from bins and don't need to hunt very much.A fox will get by on whatever's available...


----------



## RepoUK (Jan 27, 2008)

Left flank looks a bit off, maybe chewing from stress or fleas. And the house is definately not clean - just look at the light switch in pic 4! I'm guessing that they work a lot of hours but don't earn much money - such is the life of some shopkeepers!

All those are minor compared to their acheivements however. I do believe that foxes are great animals and much maligned. So hats off to the three of them!

We get urban foxes wandering around the roads and gardens here and I love being able to watch them. There must be a few as we've heard both fighting and mating calls. I also saw two fighting in our back garden once!

Incidently Repo means fox-like in Finnish - although I took my name from the film Repo Man so pure coincidence!


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

very cute..especially the first and last pics. ive only seen a fox in the distance so this was nice to see such close up pics of a happy fox which isnt being hunted by heartless jerks in gross costumes. very nice.


----------



## rebekah-jessicaftw (Apr 11, 2009)

haha get some cilit bang in to the sink.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

sidthesnake said:


> Codswallop my friend.Most foxes live on a diet of earthworms which can make up 80% of thier daily intake....but they'll quite readilly kill and eat a wide range of quarry..Town foxes scavange from bins and don't need to hunt very much.A fox will get by on whatever's available...


Numnuts don't select bit of a reply and map it to make your self look a smart a$$.



gazz said:


> a fox will eat everything a wolf eat and viceversa.Just the big stuff a fox only eats if already dead.And a wolf can catch it own.


----------



## scots_pine (Mar 25, 2009)

I want one!!!


----------

